# Haverhill Ma police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I just made this one last week and its the same number as the crashed one yesterday,I hope there ok.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now its on Ebay with a bunch of others.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZscalemodelvics


----------

